# Hatfields & McCoys TV Show



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Anyone else watching this? I finally got to watch the first episode that I recorded the other day and was pretty impressed. Usually made for TV movies are kind of cheesy, but I liked this one. I dont know how much of the story is truth, but it makes me want to learn more about it.

http://www.history.com/shows/hatfields-and-mccoys


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I stayed up until 3 am......not sure why....watching the first two episodes. I plan on watching the third episode tomorrow night. So far, I have enjoyed it, and like you it has given me the urge to learn more about this crazy feud.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I watched it all and will watch it again. I have read the Time Life series on the feud and didn't recall anything that was really out of line. I do remember thought that Randall McCoy died from the burns he sustained during a cooking fire and not how it was portrayed. I also think that he hid in a pigpen when his house was attacked and not in the woods. It was a good series.

To be honest I think they left a lot of the feuding out of it to shorten up the series believe it or not.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Started watching last night. Pretty good stuff. Can't wait to see the rest.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

I caught the first episode about 1/3 the way through on the first night and set the DVR to record all of the episodes. I was pretty impressed with the quality as well. We have watched all three episodes. It makes me want to do some more reading on the history of the feud. It also made me shake my head - it seems so simple to put an end to the problem, but when they were in the thick of it, they just couldn't see clearly to stop and put an end to it. Crazy!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I watched it and thought it was okay..

Alot of people got shot and they drank a ton of moonshine. :shock:


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I wish I could watch it...


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I watched it and recorded it. I enjoyed it very much and thought they did an excellent job. I actually liked how Devil Anse was portrayed by Kevin Costner, it was almost as if he didn't want the fued and tried to stop it alot of the times. Hard to believe its a true story. But like everyone else it does make me want to learn more about it.


----------



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

wapiti67 said:


> I wish I could watch it...


I bet that it will hit Netflix one day if you do that.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

The standout performance for me in this miniseries was Tom Berenger. He was almost unrecognizable. 

On a side note, I read the other day that the series was filmed in Romania. The mountains are not the Appalachians, but the Transylvanian Alps.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

wapiti67 said:


> I wish I could watch it...


You can actually watch the three full episodes on the History Channel website history.com . They also have it for sale on DVD, if you're so inclined.


----------



## fatbass (Sep 11, 2007)

I thoroughly enjoyed the series.
My great-grandmother's name was Maggie Eunice McCoy and her father, William James McCoy moved from Kentucky to Alabama about 1850 and fought with the Confederate Army during the War of Northern Aggression. He was never involved with the feud but I thought it was interesting that I have some of that blood in me.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

True story ! I was down in Hatfield Arkansa in 2000 on a motorcycle trip and asked a young lady convenience store clerk if the name of the town had anything to do with the Hatfield and McCoy feud ? She said what feud. :shock: :lol:

Watching the series from the DVR. Entertaining.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I enjoyed the series as well. I did some internet research and it seems like the movie foloowed pretty close to what really happened. Here is a link to a Wiki page about the fued.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hatfield%E ... McCoy_feud


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I finally had a chance to finish up the third episode and was almost disappointed that it was over. The writing was good, the cast well chosen, and the scenery was cool (but as Wind in His Hair pointed out, it was filmed in Romania).

After the show was over, all I could think was "what a waste." Its too bad that such an amazingly bloody fude had to happen. I understand that both sides felt wronged, but can you imagine if something like that happened nowadays?! :shock: Hopefully we wont ever have to see something like that happen.

If you havent had the chance to watch it, I would strongly encourage you to do so. Well worth the time IMO


----------

